# New Yeast Plan



## 4score (Jul 27, 2016)

If you are tired of battling with H2S (rotten egg, burn rubber) problems, check out these no-H2S yeast choices from Renaissance. One of them is very heat-tolerant (up to 95 degrees F). Apparently, this tech is from research done at UC Davis where they found one yeast culture (out of thousands) that produced no H2S. They effectively isolated the one attribute (enzyme) of this strain and mated it with other strains until they engineered a strain with all the properties of a highly desirable yeast, but with no-H2S attributes.

The Andante yeast looks like a winner to me and we decided to give it a try this season. It's high temp tolerant and high brix/alcohol tolerant. I can't find anything but great reviews from people using this in previous seasons.

http://www.gusmerwine.com


----------



## heatherd (Jul 27, 2016)

@4score Where can you buy it? I only see reps not stores.


----------



## 4score (Jul 27, 2016)

Lorna Bordenave
Technical Sales

[email protected]
(209) 850-5712

Pricing for the 500g pack Andante is $35.00 ea./FOB Fresno.


----------



## heatherd (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------



## JohnT (Jul 28, 2016)

Very cool. I did a little research and here is a site where they are giving away free 8 gram trial packets... 

http://www.renaissanceyeast.com/en/challenge


----------



## zadvocate (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks JohnT, I wanted to try it but I didn't want to buy that much.
Free Trial


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 28, 2016)

I may give this a shot. Thanks!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 28, 2016)

So much for the Non-GMO label!


----------



## geek (Jul 28, 2016)

It'd be nice to buy a small pack to try before one can buy the 500gr pack


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 28, 2016)

geek said:


> It'd be nice to buy a small pack to try before one can buy the 500gr pack



You didn't read the whole thread, did you?


----------



## geek (Jul 28, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> You didn't read the whole thread, did you?



I was looking at this from my phone and missed John's post...


----------



## 4score (Aug 24, 2016)

OK...it's game time! I have 2000 pounds of Syrah crushed into two bins. It sat overnight and was ready for yeast this morning. This Andante is awesome so far. In my starter, it went absolutely nuts within minutes of adding the yeast. Turn up your volume. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orU6OGITuvc[/ame]


----------



## JohnT (Aug 25, 2016)

I received my sample last week. It is sitting, waiting for use in my fridge.


----------



## geek (Aug 28, 2016)

I also got 2 different samples in the mail


----------



## heatherd (Aug 28, 2016)

I requested the free 8 gram sample. We shall see!


----------



## bkisel (Aug 28, 2016)

geek said:


> It'd be nice to buy a small pack to try before one can buy the 500gr pack



Varis, they're offering a free trial packet. I've requested mine after mentioning WMT as where I got clued in about the free trial offer.


----------



## 4score (Aug 28, 2016)

Very impressed with this yeast. Just finished pressing Grenache and Syrah and the yeast was vigorous. Got the job done with ZERO worries about H2S or high ferm temps. We even started a second-run brute (20 gal) using sugar water at 25 brix then adding back the just-pressed skins. The slurry in the bucket had Andante yeast cells that SPRANG back to life and I had a full cap within a couple hours!


----------



## LoveTheWine (Aug 31, 2016)

Bosagrape in Vancouver, Canada carries 8 gr packs.
http://ecom.bosagrape.com/product.php?productid=20580&cat=1209&page=1

One question: The Renaissance webpage states that this yeast will eat up to 30% malic acid. Has anyone experienced this?
http://www.renaissanceyeast.com/en/products/andante


----------



## GEM (Sep 3, 2016)

I uses the Andante sample last year and really liked it. I ordered 500 grams from them for $32 including shipping. I did not have any H2S problems and MLF went along fine. I am not sure I noticed any malic acid being eaten, but I liked the yeast and am using it this year again.


----------



## 4score (Aug 8, 2017)

For some reason, they changed the name from Andante yeast to Avante. Same product.

It worked so well for us last year with our Syrah and Grenache that we are using it again this year for our Carbernet and Tempranillo.

http://www.renaissanceyeast.com/en/index.htm


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey now! Thanks for bumpin this. Checked out the website, very visually friendly loaded with good info. 
The Avante/andante looks like a real winner for my Sangiovese blend. For big reds The maestoso/muse is also tempting with zero h2s.


----------



## balatonwine (Aug 9, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> So much for the Non-GMO label!



From: 

http://www.gusmerwine.com/catalog/renaissance-yeast/andante/

_"Classically bred, Non-GMO"_


----------



## Stressbaby (Aug 9, 2017)

Hmm. Seems as if they ought to be able to CRISPR the gene for that enzyme right into any yeast we use...


----------



## balatonwine (Aug 9, 2017)

Stressbaby said:


> Hmm. Seems as if they ought to be able to CRISPR the gene for that enzyme right into any yeast we use...



Assuming it is just one enzyme responsible for no H2S production (I just do not know, maybe someone does), yes I would expect this would be technically rather straight forward.

But.... different yeast strains can produce very different wines. So, even changing one gene may have unknown but subtle cascading interactions with other proteins created by each strain's DNA profile, possibly changing the expected quality of the resulting wine made with such yeast from off-target effects. I am not saying that one will create a Frankenyeast, or end up lobotomizing the yeast for wine production, but undesired changes may be noted. So, it may be more complicated than simply CRISPR snip and tuck of an H2S gene.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 9, 2017)

We just bottled the first vintage using this yeast, so it is still very young to give it the final nod. I will say that the resulting wine is nice and it was very pleasing not having to deal with H2S remediation or even smelling a hint of it.


----------



## Stressbaby (Aug 10, 2017)

balatonwine said:


> Assuming it is just one enzyme responsible for no H2S production (I just do not know, maybe someone does), yes I would expect this would be technically rather straight forward.
> 
> But.... different yeast strains can produce very different wines. So, even changing one gene may have unknown but subtle cascading interactions with other proteins created by each strain's DNA profile, possibly changing the expected quality of the resulting wine made with such yeast from off-target effects. I am not saying that one will create a Frankenyeast, or end up lobotomizing the yeast for wine production, but undesired changes may be noted. So, it may be more complicated than simply CRISPR snip and tuck of an H2S gene.



Agree completely, this was more a comment on the potential of CRISPR than anything else.


----------



## 4score (Aug 11, 2017)

From Renaissance.....

The natural ability to mate and exchange genetic material makes yeast amenable to classical breeding techniques, much like what has been done with plants since the dawn of agriculture (approximately 10,000 years ago). At its core, classical breeding involves mating two members of a species (plant, yeast, or animal)—each of whom possesses one or more different and desirable traits—in order to create a hybrid individual possessing both traits. Importantly, classical breeding does not involve any direct manipulation of genetic material; therefore, classically bred organisms are classified as non-genetically modified (non-GMO). Instead, classical breeding only requires the ability to identify traits of interest in an organism, successfully mate individuals expressing said traits, and then isolate hybrid offspring. In this way, the ubiquitous use of classical breeding has been used to create many of the things familiar to life today: modern agriculture, domesticated plants and animals, all cat and dog breeds, and many of the existing commonly used industrial yeast strains.

Renaissance Yeast uses classical breeding to develop its hydrogen sulfide (H2S)-preventing yeast strains. To do so, we cross a unique parental H2S-preventing yeast —naturally isolated from Lambrusco grape must in a vineyard in Emilia Romagna, Italy—with any one of a variety of industrial wine yeast strains. After identifying H2S-preventing hybrids, we repeatedly cross these hybrid offspring yeast with the parental industrial strain (“backcrossing”), all the while maintaining the H2S-preventing trait. After a number of backcrosses, this process yields a final, non-GMO yeast strain that is functionally identical to the parent, except that it also prevents H2S formation. Using this methodology, we have currently developed a range of proprietary H2S-preventing strains that, collectively, are ideal for use in a wide variety of wine styles.

-----

We were very successful with this yeast and simply wanted to share that. This isn't some lab rat high risk dice roll....it's non-GMO, safe and helpful.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 11, 2017)

Very interested. But where can I score about 30-40g?


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 11, 2017)

Lodi labs has it on sale $1 for a carboy sized packet (5g I assume). And like $8 for barrel sized packet. As well as the acti ml in stock


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 11, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Lodi labs has it on sale $1 for a carboy sized packet (5g I assume). And like $8 for barrel sized packet. As well as the acti ml in stock



They have everything I need, except the Opti'Malo. Well, they have that, but only in a 1Kg container. Way, way more than I need.


----------



## joshs (Aug 11, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Lodi labs has it on sale $1 for a carboy sized packet (5g I assume). And like $8 for barrel sized packet. As well as the acti ml in stock



Thank you for posting this! Just placed my order!

-Josh


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 11, 2017)

It's my first time using Lodi labs for anything. I went on for acti-ML and then saw the Avante offered in smaller sizes. As well as other yeast for only $1. I loaded up on 2 yeasts (Avante and bm4x4) and will decide later. 
Also better price on my MLB than elsewhere as well. Luckily I had some malo nutrient from LHBS too. 
Still love morewine for their $5 brehm additive packs though. Which has Basically everything else I'd need aside from yeast and MLF: Go ferm, ferm K, lallyzyme ex, ft rouge tannin, opti-red.


----------

